# Nebraska Dog & Hunt Club



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Anyone at Lincoln??


----------



## Kirk Major (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm here but not at the trial on Saturday. Might make it up to Mo Valley grounds where the trial is tomorrow. Pm sent.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any information on today's test set ups and challenges? Thank you.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

11 dogs back to the water marks in the morning , dog # 1,2,4,8, 11, 13, 14, 18, 28, 32, 34.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

In the AM I should have added


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Open all Age?


----------



## oakcreeklabs (May 13, 2005)

I would like to give Brian Oswalt and GMPR The Captn's Sierra Shadow Ale MH QAA "porter" a big congrats on their running so far at the trial. Last I heard they were in the third series. Porter just passed his grand master pointing retriever title after only being with his trainer for 6 weeks. Porter has been out of field trials for the last two years, and just returned from his APLA training last week. It's amazing what these older dogs can still get done! Go Porter!!!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

open 2nd hand results
1st Blythe Finn
2nd Beck Traveler
3rd????
4th Beck Otter


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open 3rd went to Chuck Schweikert & Maggie


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

DJSchuur said:


> open 2nd hand results
> 1st Blythe Finn
> 2nd Beck Traveler
> 3rd????
> 4th Beck Otter



Also, Dennis Pugh got RJ.

Pretty good weekend for the Sioux Valley gang.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

How did the amateur finish? Can someone post the placements? Thank you.


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Owner/Handler Amateur All-Age
1st - Yukon - Chuck Schweikert
2nd - Twist - Larry Morgan
3rd - Finn - Bob Swenson
4th - Monroe - Dennis Mitchell
Reserve Jam - Maggie - Chuck Schweikert
Jam - Dealer - Vern Hasenbank
Jam - Izzy - Monte Wulf
Jam - Louie - Chuck Schweikert
Jam - DJ - Lori Morgan

Vern


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Finn ,Steve and Bob on their win in the Open and to Traveler, Jim and Dennis on their open 2nd. Congratulations to Air and Dennis Pugh on their RJ.

Congratulations to Bob Swenson and Finn on their 3rd in the Amateur, Dennis Mitchell and Monroe on their fourth and Vern Hasenbank and Dealer on the jam. Another fine 
Performance by Sioux Valley dogs and handlers.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats to Bob, Steve and Finn. Wahooo way to go. Finn, Pasta says Woof Woof you handsome devil!

Pattie


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Congratulations Steve.....Talked to you a few minutes ago...but, just found out, about You & Finn just now.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

YAHOO to Bob, Steve, and the big yeller dawg!!!
Way to go Finn!!!


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Open All-Age Results
1st - Finn - Owner Bob Swenson - handler Steve Blythe
2nd - Traveler - Owner Dennis Mitchell - handler Jim Beck
3rd - Maggie - Owner Chuck Schweikert - handler Chuck
4th - Otter - Owner Monte Wulf - handler Jim Beck
Reserve Jam - Air - Owner Dennis Pugh - handler Dennis
JAMS - ?

Congratulations to everyone who placed.

Vern and Kathy


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

joel druley said:


> Congratulations to Finn ,Steve and Bob on their win in the Open and to Traveler, Jim and Dennis on their open 2nd. Congratulations to Air and Dennis Pugh on their RJ.
> 
> Congratulations to Bob Swenson and Finn on their 3rd in the Amateur, Dennis Mitchell and Monroe on their fourth and Vern Hasenbank and Dealer on the jam. Another fine
> Performance by Sioux Valley dogs and handlers.


You got it perfect again Joel. Thanks

Wow! What a great weekend. 

It's so hard to be patient in this grueling game when you know you got the best dog and trainer in the world. There is no one I know that is more honest, competitive and hard working than Steve Blythe at Lone Willow Kennels. I'm sure many people feel the same about their prof trainer.

Thank you judges, Lincoln and Missouri Valley hunt club. A special thanks to high school Navy ROTC young people that work their butts off for their Club.

Congrats to all that placed and finished.


----------

